# Reaper and .AAF



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guyz,

Is there a way to open a .AAF project with Reaper without spending big bucks on AAFTranslator? http://www.aatranslator.com.au/

We recorder a complete song on Logic at the Jam space. Since we don't have a drummer, we used the Logic Pro Drummer. But I would like to do some voice editing at home and I don't have a MAC. My bandmate told me that .AAF is the standard but Reaper doesn't seem to support it.


----------



## Runaway (Nov 26, 2015)

Despite what your band mate told you (or those in marketing) AAF is certainly not a 'standard' - Avid themselves have two different flavours of both OMF and AAF (a PT version and an MC version) and that is not even counting every other DAW which has their own unique version of both formats 

If you only have a one off project (or a only a few projects) then I don't expect you (or anyone else who can't either afford or justify the expense) to lay out $200 that is why we have a conversion service.
Essentially, we will convert your session and for our efforts you make a donation of your choosing with the value of that donation contributing towards any future purchase of AAT - that's as fair as we can make it


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Very generous and fair, IMO. For the record, I happily purchased and use this great bit of software. Michael has been very supportive of the audio community in continuing to develop this product. I don't have a use for it every day, but it paid for itself quickly and continues to make my life easier.

I'm a fan!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Runaway said:


> If you only have a one off project (or a only a few projects) then I don't expect you (or anyone else who can't either afford or justify the expense) to lay out $200 that is why we have a conversion service.
> 
> Essentially, we will convert your session and for our efforts you make a donation of your choosing with the value of that donation contributing towards any future purchase of AAT - that's as fair as we can make it


That's nice from your part!  Thanks!
A really generous offer and service!

Where I can contact/send you my stuff?


----------



## Runaway (Nov 26, 2015)

email me
info at aatranslator dot com dot au


----------

